# Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX



## Kreisverkehr (16. Januar 2012)

*Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Cashback-Aktionen gab es früher auch schon mehrfach. Als vrmtl. häufig genutztes Beispiel sei hierbei die HP-Aktion erwähnt, welche für spezielle Notebooks galt, die in meinen Augen einen rel. großen Marketingerfolg darstellte. Genauso macht sich nun AMD und startet für den nur in manchen Fällen überzeugenden Bulldozer eine eigene Cash-Back Aktion.
e:/ AMD hatte früher auch schon früher Rabatt-Aktionen am laufen, wie beispielsweise beim Kauf eines Sechskerner mit einer bestimmten Grafikkarte in Kombination. Anscheinend ist AMD nun dazu übergegangen, den neuen FX-Prozessor ohne eine derartige Kombination mittels eines Rabattes zuäußern. Im Vergleich zu den damals gebotenen 25€ sind die nun maximal 20€ etwas höher angesiedelt.

Je nach Modulanzahl gibt es hierbei unterschiedlich viel Geld zurück. Pro Modul mehr erhält der Kunde 5€ mehr als beim Ausgangsmodell zurück, wobei es bei 10€ startet und bis maximal 20€ geht.
AMD sieht hierbei nicht alle Modelle als gleichwertig, so sind nur folgende Modelle zugelassen:


 FX-4100 (10€)
 FX-6100 (15€)
 FX-8120 (20€)
 FX-8150 (20€)
 
Desweiteren gilt als Einschränkung, dass nur bei bestimmten Geschäften der genannte Betrag zurückerstattet wird. Diese Läden sind bei der Aktion beteiligt:


 Alternate
 Amazon
 ARLT
 Atelco
 Caseking
 HoH
 Mindfactory
 SNOGARD
 
Als obligatorisch zu erachtendes, jedoch wichtiges, Detail ist der Zeitraum, für den diese Aktion gilt. Der Aktionszeitraum gilt für Käufe vom 5.Dez.2011-29.Feb.2012.
Eingelöst kann die Aktion bis zum 18.März.2012 werden.

Inwiefern diese Aktion bewertet werden kann, so halte ich mich zurück, da ich mir unschlüssig bin, ob es ein verzweifelter Versuch ist, die Auslastung zu erhöhen oder eine Marketingaktion um den Bekanntheitsgrad zu steigern.

*UPDATE 2:
Die Aktion soll nun von AMD vorzeitig beendet worden sein. Wobei mMn. hier eine fehlerhafte Verlinkung oder ähnliches vorliegt, hatte GoPro doch die Kombination einer HD6k mit einem X6 als Bedingung und einen Rabatt von bis zu 25€. Somit ist fraglich, inwiefern sich das auf die "Mehr Kerne - Mehr Cash"-Aktion auswirken sollte, da es sich um eine andere Aktion handelt.

UPDATE 3:
Wie erwartet hat sich herausgestellt, dass es eine (unabsichtliche) Falschmeldung war, nachdem die jetzige Aktion mit einer Aktion vom letzten Jahr verwechselt wurde. Die Meldung von ht4u.net ist mittlerweile nicht mehr auf deren Seite zu finden, weswegen ich hier einen screenshot hochladen möchte.* 

Quelle: ht4u.net, [url=https://www.amd-promotions.com/fx/de/terms.asp]AMD
[/URL]


----------



## Alterac (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Ich denke das wird auch nicht viel helfen


----------



## Dragon70 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Ey komm, die hams versaut, da hilft des bissle "Kleingeld" auch nemme viel. Die sollten ne SB spendieren 


MFG Dragon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Klingt nach einen krampfhaften Versuch die verunglückten Bulldozer aus dem Regal zu bekommen. Für die Summe würde ich nichtmal einen Gedanken daran verschwenden


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

wie ich schon damals geschrieben habe die Bully cpu müßte 130 euro kosten der spitzenreiter 8150 .

wenn man den Leistung zwischen den 2500K vergleicht ziemlich peinlich . doppelte anzahl von kernen dennoch langsam unterwegs 

von daher müßte AMD ne 100 euro laden aufmachen wie 1 euro laden damit sie verkauft werden .


----------



## mironicus (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Viel zu wenig, finde ich. Die sollten auch noch die Kombination mit einem AM3+ Board ermöglichen, da man für den Bulli ohnehin meistens ein neues Mainboard braucht. 

50 Euro für einen 8150 + 8120. 
40 Euro für einen 6100.
30 Euro für einen 4100.

+ 25 Euro für ein AM3+ Mainboard. Dann wäre das eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Norisk699 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

...mag alles sein. Aber es scheint zu funktionieren. Der FX 8150 den ich mal aus Spaß an der Freude nachgeschaut habe ist bei den meisten Händlern nicht mehr auf Lager bzw. Liefertermin unbekannt bzw. "im Zulauf". Also die Regale sind somit erstmal wieder bissl leerer.

Aber war ja klar. "Der Deutsche" hat eben eine Vorliebe für Rabatte


----------



## Micha_03 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Eine Frage: Habe einen fx 6100 gekauft.
Wo finde ich die Seriennummer?


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Und wieder ein Argument mehr dafür das Bulldozer im Desktopsegment einfach nur eine Niete und ein Stück weit Kundenverarsche ist.
Die armen Early Adopter sind AMD aber scheinbar egal.
Werden wohl eh nur 5 Leute pro Shop zusammenkommen - wenig Einsatz, viel medientechnische Wirkung


----------



## Micha_03 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Naja das war vor einem Monat -_-
Kannst du mir jetzt die Frage beantworten oder nicht?


----------



## AeroX (16. Januar 2012)

Bisschen wenig


----------



## Amigo (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

@Micha_03: Auf dem Heatspreader oder OVP... oder auf der Rechnung?  

@Topic: Gab es irgendwann schon mal eine News zu dem Thema?  Läuft seit dem 5.12.11... krass, nix von gelesen. 

https://www.amd-promotions.com/english/index.htm die Seite ist geschlossen? Auch gut... 

Grundlegend ne coole Aktion! Wird wie gesagt den Absatz nur leider kaum steigern. Trotzdem


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

 Also jetzt ist AMD wohl endgültig am Bulldozer verzweifelt ^^

Selbst wenn Ich 20€ beim FX 8150 zurück bekomme, ist ein i5 2500K billiger, schneller, sparsamer!


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Irgendwie ein Scherz: der Bulli ist nur in homöopathischen Dosen verfügbar, aber man versucht die Kunden mit Cashback zu ködern.
Der Sinn erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz; die Nachfrage müsste doch im Verhältnis zum Angebot groß sein?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

UPDATE

AMD hatte früher auch schon früher Rabatt-Aktionen am laufen, wie beispielsweise beim Kauf eines Sechskerner mit einer bestimmten Grafikkarte in Kombination.  Anscheinend ist AMD nun dazu übergegangen, den neuen FX-Prozessor ohne  eine derartige Kombination mittels eines Rabattes zuäußern. Im Vergleich  zu den damals gebotenen 25€ sind die nun maximal 20€ etwas höher  angesiedelt.


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Eventuell ist das ja auch nur eine ziemlich preiswerte Marketingkampagne.  Man opfert ein paar cashbacks im 4-5 stelligem Bereich und erreicht damit einen vergleichbaren Werbeeffekt, als würde man Werbekampagnen starten, die locker in's 6-7 Stellige gingen.
Auch nicht blöd, AMDs Marketingabteilung hat also dazugelernt.


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

würde den fx nichtmal kaufen, wenn ich den vollen preis zurück erstattet kriegen würde


----------



## Ahab (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Klingt wirklich sehr verzweifelt.


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Nicht wirklich.  Das würde voraussetzen, dass Weiterverkäufer auf tausenden von Bullis sitzen würden, die sie nicht verkaufen können.
Soweit ich das allerdings mitbekommen habe, geht der Großteil von Bullis an Systemintegratoren; nur sehr geringe und kleine Dosen gelangen anscheinend in den Endkundenmarkt.

Ist aber alles so die Sparte "vom Hören sagen", Quellen habe ich gerade keine zur Hand und auch nicht die Muße danach zu googlen.


----------



## Micha_03 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Hab gerade ne Bestätigungs-Mail von AMD bekommen, hoffe es klappt.


----------



## Adam West (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Leude, kommt ma runter. Lieber das als garnichts. Das der Bulli fürn Desktop ne Niete ist, wurde doch schon 1000 mal zerkaut!


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Solange es noch Leute gibt die ihn ernsthaft zum Gamen kaufen wollen muss das leider weitergekauft werden.
PCGh Kühe eben


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Micha_03 schrieb:


> Hab gerade ne Bestätigungs-Mail von AMD bekommen, hoffe es klappt.


 
Da drück' ich Dir doch glatt mal die Daumen.


----------



## blackout24 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Lustig wie das noch so aufgetischt wird, wie als wäre es eine Art "Gute Samariter Aktion" und nicht
einfach ein Eingeständnis das ihr Produkt nix taugt und verglichen zur Konkurenz viel zu teuer ist.

AMD Cashback - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## blackout24 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

*lösch mich*


----------



## Interstate67 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Der Bulldozer mag wohl nicht so gut sein wie erhofft , aber man sollte auch bedenken , das man trotzdem noch froh sein kann , das es AMD gibt , wer weiß wie teuer sonst die Intel CPU`s wären und dann wären viele hier sicher auch nicht mehr so zufrieden mit ihren SB-CPU`s.


----------



## Amigo (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



dj*viper schrieb:


> würde den fx nichtmal kaufen, wenn ich den vollen preis zurück erstattet kriegen würde


 Sorry, aber das glaub ich nicht...


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Interstate67 schrieb:


> Wer weiß wie teuer sonst die Intel CPU`s wären (...)


 
Vielleicht würde das ein Ende der Ausbeutermentalität alá "made in china für 22 cent" (zahl aus der luft gegriffen) eindämmen und die Wegwerfmentalität bei PC Peripherie beenden.
Leistung satt haben wir, einzig die Software ist Schrott.  Ich hab' nichts dagegen mal 5 Jahre bei meiner Hardware zu bleiben, ohne im 6 Monatsrhythmus "aufrüsten zu müssen", weil Studio ABC zu dämlich zum programmieren ist und seine Software mit Baukästen erstellt, die nur 20% der möglichen Leistung eines PC nutzt.

Und auch der Bulli wird vermutlich schneller rechnen als ein Taschenrechner, oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Interstate67 schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer mag wohl nicht so gut sein wie erhofft , aber man sollte auch bedenken , das man trotzdem noch froh sein kann , das es AMD gibt , wer weiß wie teuer sonst die Intel CPU`s wären und dann wären viele hier sicher auch nicht mehr so zufrieden mit ihren SB-CPU`s.


 
Wie teuer wären sie denn?
Wie ich diese aus der Luft gegriffenen Argumente liebe.
Stell dir doch mal vor was los wäre wenns Intel nicht gäbe...dann gäbe es AMD auch nicht


----------



## Interstate67 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

@GoldenMic :Schon mals was von ausnutzen einer Monopolstellung gehört? Warum hat Intel wohl vor 2 Jahren diesen XXXL Strafzettel wegen Machtmissbrauchs gezahlt , das richtete sich ja wohl gegen AMD und ich denke mal das Du Dir wohl vorstellen kannst , das Intel diese "Subventionen" gezahlt hat um AMD aus dem Markt zu drängen und ich denke mal Du kannst Dir auch vorstellen , was der Zweck dahinter war?Man investiert nur , wenn man davon ausgeht , das sich das irgendwie rentiert!
Immer noch aus der Luft gegriffen???


----------



## Locuza (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Intel hätte dann erst einmal paar "dumme" Jahre zu überstehen. Dann wird ausgehandelt, ob man Intel bei einigen Abteilungen zerschlägt oder sie selbstständig agieren lässt und ihren Produkten Preise diktiert. Wenn es AMD nicht gibt, heißt das nicht das wir totaler Willkür ausgesetzt wären oder wie viele immer meinen, Intel würde ganz klein zerhexelt werden und sonst was. Die haben da einfach nicht die Macht dazu oder die Wirtschaftliche Lage usw. gibt es einfach nicht her. 

Über die Aktion vom Bulldozer darf man sich ja aber wohl wenigstens freuen. Da hier jeder mehr als 15 Jahre auf der Erde lebt, wissen wir auch ganz genau Bescheid, in welchem Licht solche Aktionen präsentiert werden.

@*Interstate67*

XXL-Strafzettel? 

Für Intels Netto-Gewinn war das nicht mal etwas unglaublich großes, besonders dafür, dass man 10 Jahre lang schöne Media-Saturn-Verträge gefahren ist. Die Strafe steht wie so oft in gar keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## riedochs (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Fortschritt braucht Konkurrenz. Wenn Intel alleine auf dem Markt wäre hätte man keinen Grund neue CPUs auf dem Markt zu bringen, selbst wenn die Preise moderat wären. Siehe Pentium 2 & 3 bevor der Athlon kam. Da gab es kaum schnellere neue CPUs und das dann noch zu wahnsinnigen Preisen. Kaum war der Athlon da kam Intel in die Pötte. Egal wie sehr AMD mit dem Bulldozer ins Klo gegriffen hat, es hilft dem Kunden. Vielleicht versucht AMD auch jetzt den Abverkauf um ein neues besseres Stepping auf den Markt werfen zu können.

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich 160 Euro für einen nativen 8 Kerne schon ok.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Locuza schrieb:


> @ 			 				*Interstate67*
> XXL-Strafzettel?
> 
> Für Intels Netto-Gewinn war das nicht mal etwas unglaublich großes, dafür das man 10 Jahre lang schöne Media-Saturn-Verträge gefahren ist. Die Strafe steht wie so oft in gar keinem Verhältnis.



Is doch wie in der Mode. Will ne Freundin in Italien Klamotten kaufen (SIe: Gr. 36), muss sie sich nach XXL umschauen. In D ist es natürlich dann halt wieder Größe 36. Is irgendwie lustig, wie da die Größen variieren trotz gleicher Nomenklatur. So kann man auch die Strafe Intels sehen: Für den einen hoher Betrag, aber viel zu niedrig, für den anderen ausreichend.


----------



## Interstate67 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Kann sein , aber wissen tun wir es alle nicht , siehe Microsoft : Viele schimpfen oder spotten über Windows aber gekauft wird es trotzdem , weil es keine echte Alternative gibt und Windows und Office sind ja nun auch nicht gerade günstig , obwohl die "Verbesserungen" von einer Version zur anderen eher mickrig ausfallen.
Ich wollte hier nun auch nicht irgendwen verärgern o.ä. , nutze ja auch ne Intel CPU und welches Ziel AMD verfolgt ist mir auch klar , aber ich finde einige Bemerkungen über AMD etwas unnötig , da die CPU`s ja teilweise gar nicht so schlecht sind.


----------



## Locuza (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



riedochs schrieb:


> [...]Vielleicht versucht AMD auch jetzt den Abverkauf um ein neues besseres Stepping auf den Markt werfen zu können.
> [...]


Gab es nicht anfangs Pläne für ein C-Stepping? Ist irgendwie ziemlich ruhig geworden. Ich glaube auch gar nicht mehr, dass da etwas kommt.


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Henkel hat auch ein Quasimonopol, warum werden die nicht verdonnert?  ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



riedochs schrieb:


> Fortschritt braucht Konkurrenz. Wenn Intel alleine auf dem Markt wäre hätte man keinen Grund neue CPUs auf dem Markt zu bringen, selbst wenn die Preise moderat wären. Siehe Pentium 2 & 3 bevor der Athlon kam. Da gab es kaum schnellere neue CPUs und das dann noch zu wahnsinnigen Preisen. Kaum war der Athlon da kam Intel in die Pötte. Egal wie sehr AMD mit dem Bulldozer ins Klo gegriffen hat, es hilft dem Kunden. Vielleicht versucht AMD auch jetzt den Abverkauf um ein neues besseres Stepping auf den Markt werfen zu können.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite finde ich 160 Euro für einen nativen 8 Kerne schon ok.


 
Schonmal was von ARM gehört?
Als ob x86 das einzig Wahre wäre


----------



## Ion (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Warum bekomme ich Geld zurück wenn ich eine der CPU´s in einem bestimmten Zeitraum gekauft hab? Warum machen sie diese nicht direkt um den genannten Betrag günstiger? 
Ich verstehe das nicht. Man bin ich froh das ich nen Intel hab irgendwie


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hier war kein offtopic bevor du die Flachen rausgeholt hast.


 
Dann erkläre mir bitte, wie man von einer CASHBACK Aktion auf Schwanzlängenvergleich und Fanboykriege zwischen AMD und Intel, oder Strafzahlungen, oder Monopol, oder oder oder kommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Was wäre denn deiner Ansicht nach OnTopic?

Cashback ist ne Marketing Aktion. Es geht ums Geld und um das Gedeih und Verderben von AMD. 
Da haben Strafzahlungen, Monopol von Intel direkt was mit zu tun. Fertig.


----------



## (@ze) (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Hmm?

Warum geht AMD nicht gleich allgemein um diesen Betrag runter im Preis? - Fast Kostenlose Werbung, die aber kaum jemanden erreicht.

"AMD sieht hierbei nicht alle Modelle als gleichwertig, so sind nur folgende Modelle zugelassen" - Ach, gibts schon mehr als diese "fantastischen 4" Desktopbullis?

Für mich ist diese Aktion kein Grund für "bis zu" 20€ einen FX zu kaufen oder gar meine Identität zu verkaufen.

mfg


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Wer behauptet denn, dass Intel ohne AMD keine Konkurrenz mehr hätte? Spätestens mit Windows 8 wird sich Intel mit den ganzen ARM-Lizenznehmern rumschlagen dürfen. 
Zumindest im Tablet-Segment dürften die eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz für Intel sein. Was Server, Workstations, Embeddet-Systeme, usw. angeht, haben VIA, IBM &Co. sicher auch noch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden. Ganz abgesehen davon, wer weiß ob es nicht bald auch ARM-basierte Server bzw. Desktop-CPUs geben wird? 
Außerdem glaube Ich nicht, dass AMD soo bald pleite gehen wird. Die Server-CPUs laufen an sich nicht schlecht und auch die APUs bringen Umsatz. Möglich, dass sich AMD aus dem Desktop-Segment zurück ziehen wird, aber komplett verschwinden wird AMD nicht. Bevor das passiert, sehe Ich eher noch das Szenario einer Fusion mit einem weiteren Konzern, z.B. Texas Instruments^^


----------



## ULKi22 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Wow, kostet mich der FX-8150 NUR 215€, für Leistung unterhalb eines Phenom II X6, der "etwas" günstiger in der Anschaffung und auch im Betrieb ist, *hust*Stromverbrauch*hust*.

Wie käme man da bloß auf die Idee einen günstigeren und Welten schnelleren i5-2500k zu kaufen?

/Ironie


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Wow, kostet mich der FX-8150 NUR 215€, für Leistung unterhalb eines Phenom II X6, der "etwas" günstiger in der Anschaffung und auch im Betrieb ist, *hust*Stromverbrauch*hust*.
> 
> Wie käme man da bloß auf die Idee einen günstigeren und Welten schnelleren i5-2500k zu kaufen?
> 
> /Ironie



Man muss schon eine ziehmliche Affinität für AMD haben, um sich einen Bulldozer zu kaufen. Derzeit spricht nun mal alles für Intel und deren Sandy Bridge-CPUs, was überhaupt nichts mit irgend einem "Fanboy-Sein" zu tun hat, sondern auf vernünftigen Tatsachen beruht.


----------



## Interstate67 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

#37 von GoldenMic

Wenn Du hast , lies mal was in PCGH Nr. 3 2011 auf Seite 56 steht.Das schmeisst zum Teil Dein Statement.Ab wann Arm als ernsthafte Konkurenz betrachtet werden könnte und zum Thema Konkurenz und Geschäft steht da auch was  und die von der PCGH sind ja wohl nun wirklich mehr mit der Materie vertraut als wir.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Ich denke mal du meinst den Artikel über ARM...kann mich jedenfalls nur an einen vom letzten Jahr über ARM erinnern.

Ich sehe es einfach so das der Trend immer stärker in die mobile Richtung geht, vor allem was Endkunden betrifft.
Das Leute mittlerweile schon über ARM Server nachdenken bestärkt das nur. ARM ist halt für jeden zu haben und offen für alles. Da kann man denke ich einiges mit anfangen.


----------



## Interstate67 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Ich meinte jetzt was CG dazu geschrieben hat , das ARM erst in ein paar Jahren in Betracht gezogen werden könnte (so habe ich das verstanden) und in ein paar Jahren hilft ja jetzt noch nicht viel.Vllt wird ARM ja seinen Weg machen.Finde es sowieso schade das es nicht mehr so viele CPU Hersteller gibt wie mitte der 90er (meine Meinung)Sollte übrigens kein Angriff o.ä. auf dich darstellen , falls der Text den Eindruck erweckt haben sollte.
Das ist ja leider in vielen Foren mittlerweile so und ich finde das schade .Nur noch als Abschlussbemerkung meinerseits , denn wir haben uns ja vom Titelthema ziemlich entfernt


----------



## ULKi22 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

@Oberst Klinik: Ich war vor dem Release des Bulldozer auch ein AMD Fanboy, aber nur, weil ich  die halt unterstützen wollte und die Phenom II nicht soviel langsamer als die aktuell Intel Generation waren.
Nur mit dem Release von Sandy Bridge sah es  schon etwas wackelig aus, der der Bulldozer hat den Fanboy die Klippe runtergekickt. 

Das Schlimme ist ja, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass AMD das Geld das sie mit Bulldozer verloren haben mit der aktuellen HD7000 Serie wieder wett machen will, wenn man sich die Preise der neuen GPUs mal so ansieht, kein Vergleich  zur alten Generation.

So nun genug Offtopic.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Offtopic wurde ausgeblendet. Persönliche Differenzen werden bitte per PN geklärt.

*B2T*


----------



## blackout24 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Und auch der Bulli wird vermutlich schneller rechnen als ein Taschenrechner, oder?



Wenn der Taschenrechner ein Sandybridge Prozessor hat nicht. 

Aber sonst schon richtig, dass die Software Schrott ist. Merkt man wenn es für Skyrim dann auf einmal
20% Performancesteigerung durch Verbesserungen von Moddern gibt.

Fände niedrigere Preise auch die logischere Alternative. Cashback heißt für mich halt "Haben es verkackt."


----------



## >JD< (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Schade für AMD die Bullis müssen sich wirklich verdammt schlecht verkaufen wenn man zu solchen Mittel greift


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Dragon70 schrieb:


> Ey komm, die hams versaut, da hilft des bissle "Kleingeld" auch nemme viel. Die sollten ne SB spendieren
> 
> 
> MFG Dragon


 
Nur weil der Bulldozer nicht so schnell in Spielen ist, ist sie keine schlechte CPU. Komm mal bitte von dem Ross runter, dass die Welt nur aus Hardcoregamern besteht. Denn die meiste Stimmung gegen Bulldozer macht anscheinend nur die kleinste Käuferschicht.


----------



## LisaxX (16. Januar 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil der Bulldozer nicht so schnell in Spielen ist, ist sie keine schlechte CPU. Komm mal bitte von dem Ross runter, dass die welt nur aus Hardcoregamern besteht. Denn die meiste Stimmung gegen Bulldozer macht anscheinend nur die kleinste Käuferschicht.



Danke, ich dachte schon das alle hier auf den Kopf gefallen sind.
Die Leute sehen eben nur das was Sie sehen wollen


----------



## Locuza (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Nur weil der Bulldozer nicht so schnell in Spielen ist, ist sie keine schlechte CPU. Komm mal bitte von dem Ross runter, dass die Welt nur aus Hardcoregamern besteht. Denn die meiste Stimmung gegen Bulldozer macht anscheinend nur die kleinste Käuferschicht.


PCGH--> PC-->Games--> Hardware
Der Interessenbereich von den meisten sollte (leider?) relativ eindeutig sein.

Ich spreche lieber für die technische Seite, weil ich eher an der allgemeinen Technik, als an der Performance in Spielen interessiert bin.
Bulldozer hat eine nette PowerGate- Implantation, hat FMA4 was unglaublich wertvoll für den Wissenschaftlichen Bereich ist und Schritte unglaublich vereinfacht, außerhalb allerdings keine Vorteile bieten wird, vor allem aufgrund der geringen Verbreitung der AMD-Prozessoren.
CMT ist meiner Hinsicht nach, Zwiespältig zu betrachten. Es ist zum einen der richtige Weg um die Rechenleistung zu steigern und für parallele Programmierung vor zu bereiten, andererseits ist Durchsatz eine Aufgabe der GPU und die CPU muss in Zukunft die laufzeitkritischen Tasks sehr schnell mit wenig Latenz und hoher IPC bearbeiten. Der Integer-Sprung war mit Sicherheit nur für den Server-Bereich sinnvoll, da er zu verfrüht auf dem Desktop angehoben wurde. 

Einer der größten Schwachpunkte an Bulldozer sehe ich nicht mal am Prozessor selber. Die Fertigung hat eine deutlich geringere Dichte als Intels-Fertigungstechnologie, auch wenn man schon aufgrund der Architektur nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen sollte, aber über 100mm²
Es gibt auch einige Indizien für einen großen Static-Leakage. 

Unter Strich ist der Bulldozer sehr interessant, aber die Kompromisse wurden nicht so gut gesetzt wie bei Intel und die Fertigung spielt einen bösen Streich durch die Rechnung. ( Ich erwarte aber natürlich niemals das AMD da Intel jemals ebenbürtig sein sollte, aber von der Fertigung hatte ich mir mehr erhofft bzw. nicht so wenig. )

Man darf aber dennoch ungehemmt behaupten, dass Bulldozer aufgrund der unglaublich langen Entwicklungszeit zu wenig Fortschritt im Vergleich zum K10 auf den Boden bringt.



LisaxX schrieb:


> Danke, ich dachte schon das alle hier auf den Kopf gefallen sind.
> Die Leute sehen eben nur das was Sie sehen wollen


 Was sollen die Leute denn im Bulldozer sehen?


----------



## Rixx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

echt Schade das AMD so eine Aktion fahren muss. Wünsche denen mal so einen Erfolg wie bei den Grafikkarten. Im Moment sehe ich die Schere immer weiter auseinander gehen


----------



## Zomg (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Der gute alte Kampf Intel gegen AMD . Auch wenn dieser momentan eher auf dem Papier und eher im Low Budget - Consumersektor ausgefochten wird... Aber möchte ich mich gleich mal an beide Fraktionen wenden:

AMD Fanboys: Der Bulldozer ist sicherlich keine schlechte CPU, richtig... Aber für den Consumer Bereich nen Marketingfehlgriff. Mächtiger Name, dann noch das FX Kürzel (welches auf eine Gamer CPU hindeutet wenn man die Geschichte anschaut), aber eigentlich nur als Workstation bzw. Server CPU geeignet? Das war so sicherlich NICHT geplant...

Intel Fanboys: Seid AMD lieber mal dankbar, dass es sie noch gibt. Sobald AMD sich aus dem Rennen komplett zurück zieht sieht es dunkel aus mit neuen High End CPU's. Wenn AMD, Cyrix, IBM und wie sie nicht alle heißen nicht gewesen wären, sondern von Anfang an nur Intel hätten wir heute vielleicht das Pentium 4 Niveau erreicht. Weil ohne Konkurrenz kein Wettbewerb.

Und zu der Aktion, tja was soll man sagen... Der Bulli is halt nicht das geworden was er werden sollte, ob die Aktion jetzt was bringt - lässt sich eher anzweifeln aber naja. Schade drum und bleibt nur zu hoffen dass AMD sich von der Panner erholt und Intel zumindest wieder einholt. Weil mir ist es egal ob auf meiner CPU Intel oder AMD drauf steht - Hauptsache das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.


----------



## geo (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Auch ohne die Aktion verkaufen sich die FX CPUs sehr gut da kann man bei allen großen Händlern nachfragen. Momentan ist die Fertigung offenbar das größere Problem, denn die kleinen kastrierten CPUs sind haufenweise am Lager, der FX8150 und 8120 werden so wie sie ankommen zumeißt umgehend an den Endkunden versendet. Der größte Teil landet auch momentan dort wo AMD es am besten gebrauchen kann, im Servermarkt 
Von Spielern verachtet, von Profis geliebt, so sieht es momentan halt aus. 
Der BD läuft unter Windows mit angezogener Handbremse, dort wo dieses Sammelsorium an schlechtem Code nicht aufgespielt wird macht der BD su ziemlich überall kurzen Prozess mit den Intel CPUs selbst wenn die 1000EUR kosten.

In den Himmel heben kann man den BD deswegen wohl nicht, aber ihn immer und immer wieder versohlen weil Windows ******* ist...   Klar wird auch ein Patch nicht die Welt bringen und mit Windows 8 soll dann schon mal etwas besser werden, aber Windoofs ist und bleibt Windoofs. Jedes Windows seit 95er war der gleiche Rotz hat immer nur ne andere Mütze auf mit ner anderen Zahl drauf.
Wir PPC Nutzer haben Windows früher immer als Schadcode bezeichnet


----------



## Kubiac (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> wie ich schon damals geschrieben habe die Bully cpu müßte 130 euro kosten der spitzenreiter 8150 .
> 
> wenn man den Leistung zwischen den 2500K vergleicht ziemlich peinlich . doppelte anzahl von kernen dennoch langsam unterwegs
> 
> von daher müßte AMD ne 100 euro laden aufmachen wie 1 euro laden damit sie verkauft werden .


 

Du hast da einen Denkfehler.
Der Bulldozer hat keine acht Kerne, sondern vier   Module.
Verienfacht gesagt: Es ist ein Vierkerner mit verbessertem, effektiverem Hyperthreading.


----------



## DiZER (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

ich kauf mir jetzt einen FX 8120 als übergangslösung für was auch immer. 

wenn mir das teil net gefällt kommt es in die bucht.

probiert ihn doch einfach mal selber aus und stellt alles wie immer auf high, da gibts sicher nicht so riesen unterschiede  - die wirklich für jemand fühlbar wären. eine schlechte grafik hingegen schon.


----------



## Adam West (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Du hast da einen Denkfehler.
> Der Bulldozer hat keine acht Kerne, sondern acht Module.
> Verienfacht gesagt: Es ist ein Vierkerner mit verbessertem, effektiverem Hyperthreading.


 
Es war ein Riesenfehler, diese Diskussion wieder anzufangen!!


----------



## bulldozer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Du hast da einen Denkfehler.
> Der Bulldozer hat keine acht Kerne, sondern *acht Module*.
> Verienfacht gesagt: Es ist ein Vierkerner mit verbessertem, effektiverem Hyperthreading.


 

Es sind vier Module.


----------



## Kubiac (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Ich wollte eigentlich keine Diskussion anfangen. 

Es ist aber nun mal kein vollwertiger Achtkerner.


----------



## Kubiac (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Es sind vier Module.


 
Ups! Schreibfehler.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Adam West schrieb:


> Es war ein Riesenfehler, diese Diskussion wieder anzufangen!!


 
Na, liegt doch auf der HAnd hier weiterzumachen, schließlich heißt es ja von AMD, dass "mehr Kerne mehr Cash" bringen, wo sie die Integerkerne als eigenständige Kerne bewerben und nicht etwa Module sagen.

Aber trotzdem leider nicht das Thema hier.

Wenn sich jetzt eigentlich die 4-Moduler so gut verkaufen (oder so gesagt: Es kann nur eine geringe Menge gefertigt werden und selbst schwache Nachfrage würde keine Lagerbestände bescheren), wieso ist hier die Prämie am höchsten? Nur um die kleineren chips loszuwerden? Wäre demnach nicht eine gleich hohe Prämie sinnvoller, welche bei kleinen Chips einen höheren Rabatt bedeutet?


----------



## bytefuzzy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Ist doch eh schon beendet worden die Aktion 

https://www.amd-promotions.com/german/index.htm

Angekündigte Laufzeit war bis 18. März 2012 

grEEtz
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

marketing versuch um den ruf zu verbessern. aber es hillft nix. AMD mus mit dem piledriver den anschluss wiederfinden.
ansonsten droht uns ein Intel Monopol.Mit Mondpreisen für die einstiegspreise in der mittelklasse ab 200€ und höher.
dann wird AMD nähmlich den focus auf die APU legen und die sind naturgemäß einstiegsprozessoren für bürorechner und HTPC.


----------



## Panto (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

wenn amd mir einen schenken würde, würde ich es annehmen... aber nicht als cpu sondern als heizungsersatz


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



bytefuzzy schrieb:


> Ist doch eh schon beendet worden die Aktion
> 
> https://www.amd-promotions.com/german/index.htm
> 
> ...



Du verwechselst gerade diese Rabatt-Aktionen. GoPro war eine frühere Aktion in Kombination eines X6+HD6k. Diese neue Aktion mit Laufzeit bis zum 18.3 (wobei die nicht bis dahin läuft, sondern nur bis dahin eingelöst werden kann [Unterschied!]) is nur auf den Bulldozer bezogen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Ich liebe Bulldozer weil er von AMD ist 
Ich hasse Bulldozer weil er nichts drauf hat 

Und das bisschen Kleingeld bringt es auch nicht  Wiso bekommen die das nicht wie bei den Grafikkarten so hin! Da haben die doch auch immer ordentlich Erfolge!!
Ich versteh es nicht!


----------



## Rollmops (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Panto schrieb:


> wenn amd mir einen schenken würde, würde ich es annehmen... aber nicht als cpu sondern als heizungsersatz


 

Könnte man eigentlich mit einem SB-E auch gut machen.


----------



## bytefuzzy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

@
*Kreisverkehr* 

Du verwechselst gerade diese Rabatt-Aktionen. GoPro war eine frühere  Aktion in Kombination eines X6+HD6k. Diese neue Aktion mit Laufzeit bis  zum 18.3 (wobei die nicht bis dahin läuft, sondern nur bis dahin  eingelöst werden kann [Unterschied!]) is nur auf den Bulldozer bezogen.                         


Ne, ne....
https://www.amd-promotions.com/fx/de/terms.asp
2. Die Website www.amd-promotions.com  aufrufen und das Anmeldeformular zum Übermitteln des Rabattantrags  ausfüllen (eine Kopie des elektronischen Belegs oder ein anderes  Dokument des autorisierten Online-Händlers muss mit dem Rabattantrag  eingereicht werden). Rabattanträge müssen bis spätestens zum *18. März  2012* eingereicht werden. 

aber...
http://ht4u.net/news/25013_amd_beendet_cahcback-aktion_vorzeitig/


----------



## ShiningDragon (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Und ich habe dem AMD Marketing gestern noch eine Verbesserung diagnostiziert.  Schade, dass diese Vollhonks anscheinend eine Daueranstellung inne haben.
Das ist die reinste marketingtechnische Selbstzerstörung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

UPDATE 2:

 Wie ich zufällig erfahren habe, soll die Cash-Back-Aktion nun frühzeitig beendet worden sein.
Hier war allerdings bytefuzzy schneller in der Mitteilung.

Allerdings bezweifle ich das Ende der jetzigen "Mehr Kerne - Mehr Cash"-Aktion, da auf die Seite der Rabatt-Aktion "GoPro"letztens Jahres verwiesen wird, die nun nichts mit der jetzigen Aktion zu tun hat(te). Damals wurden bis zu 25€ beim Kauf eines Sechskerner in Kombination mit einer bestimmten HD6k zurück erstattet.

 Quelle: ht4u.net

@ bytefuzzy

Moment: Vorhin war noch von der GoPro-Rabatt-Aktion die Rede, die schon "lange" vorbei ist. Diese hatte mit der Aktion des Bulldozers nichts zu tun.
Kannst ja auch auf hardwareluxx mal lesen, dass GoPro eine Aktion von Anfang letzten Jahres bezeichnete.

UPDATE 3: Wie ich es geahnt hatte, hier lag keinerlei Ende der Aktion der Meldung bei ht4u.net zu Grunde, sondern einfach nur eine falsche Verlinkung.
Somit hat sich - außer etwas Wirbel - nichts getan und die Aktion läuft fröhlich weiter.

Der Vollständigkeithalber hänge ich auch an diesen Post nochmal die Grundlage des UPDATE 2 an, ebenso möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen, dass ht4u diese Meldung gelöscht hat mittlerweile.


----------



## bytefuzzy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Und es geht doch ------->>>> Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX  

https://www.amd-promotions.com/fx/de/claim.asp

Jetzt aber rannnnnnnn!  

oki doki
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## Rollmops (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*

Na dann mal B2T.

Aktuell sind die Preise doch generell zu hoch.. 230 für den FX 8150 ist doch ein bisschen viel. 190 Euro wär ok.. 
Find die Rabattaktion nicht so schlecht nur irgendwie unverständlich: Die 4 Moduler sind in den meisten Shops chronisch vergriffen.. Die Aktion zielt doch wohl darauf ab, dass die leute sich einen 4 Moduler holen.
Aber woher sollen sie denn bei der aktuellen Liefersituation einen kriegen?


----------



## haiLe (3. März 2012)

*AW: Cash-Back für Bulldozer FX*



Micha_03 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Habe einen fx 6100 gekauft.
> Wo finde ich die Seriennummer?


 
Schaue auf der Verpackung bzw. Box wo ganz Groß der CPU Name steht, Cache, Sockel. *Unter dem Barcode sollte es stehen. *Ist ziemlich klein geschrieben. Im Zweifelsfall schaue direkt auf der CPU nach, ist die dritte Reihe nach dem AMD FX Logo bzw. über dem 2D Barcode, dann hast du deine Seriennummber. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------

